# Girl



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This isn't about a golden retriever, but about a little brown dog, just a cur, a mutt, a mix,--none of those terms mean anything to me. She was a dog left to die and that is all that mattered. I just want to tell her sstory.

We had only been on the coast for a few monhts--back in Fall of '88, We had head that fishing was good in the ship channel near the lift bridge, so we decided to give at at shot. At that time we had not really locaed all tahe truly good spots to fish. We parked and started down towards the channel and then I saw the mummified body of a small dog, about the size of a JRT. As I got closer that "mummified" body opened her eyes. I was shocked. Never had I seen anything so skinny be alive. Ribs were all sticking out, tummy caved in, spine all bumpy, etc. It was impossible for that dog to be alive. And on closer look she had at least a thousand ticks on her. I don't you could have touched her ears with a needle without touching a tick. Most wer those little seed ticks, but there was some larger ticks, many in fact, but nothing compared to the number of seed ticks.

We always carry water and I found a tuna size can, rinsed it out in the channel salt water, then with fresh water. Poured frsh water in and held it down and lifted her head. She wa so very weak, but she took a couple of laps--all tht I would let her have. Waited a few minutes and gave her a little more. Hubby knew of a 7-11 store a couple of miels away and he went to get some dog food. While he was gone I continued giving her a few laps of water every few minutes and we could actually see life starting to come back into her eyes.

Hubby got back with a small can of food and a bad story. He had told the sales person at the store about fining this little brown dog down at the lift bridge and the person asked if was so big and had a white spot on chest and hubby said yes. Said the dog had lived nes door, the people had up and moved and left her. She had hung around, sitting in the dirveway watching the road for a coupel of week and finally left. We are sure it had to be the same dog.

I would only give her like a teasoon of food and a couple of laps of water, then wait. We never even got our lines in the water, but spent a couple of hours there giving her water and food, adn wating how much easier it was for to lick he food off my finger and lap water as time went on.

We alwyas had a blanket in the car for when we took our Irish Setter, Botos, for ride, etc. We wwrapped her up in that blanket and took her home and straight to the bathroom where I gave her a bath and then dipped her with tht old Paramite dip. Tht blanket and tub was absolutely full of ticks and fleas. Threwtheblanket away and cleaned out the tub. Put her on a blanket in the garage. She coudln't stand so we would carry her to the front yard and hold her to do business. Never let our Irish Setter get near her or let here in the back yard where he "went".

I limnited her water and food the rest of the day and that night and the next morning. But after 24 hours she was so much begtter I left water for her to drink any time. Shestill could not get up on her legs, bu could get into a heads up position. It was like 3 days before she could actually stand.

Well, we had just rented that house and it wa in our lease--one dog. And we had Boots. So we kept Girl, as we called her, hidden for 3 months til she wa fattened up. lively, halth all back to good, nor parasites, etc and then we took her to a no kill place over in Corpus. We hated to do it, we had gotten so attached to her, and of course spent money on getting her back to good health. But we had no choice and at least we broght her around and made sure she would not die--on that channel bank nor in a ound or kill shelter. We hope she got a great new home, she was so sweet anc cute as could be.

And that is the story of Girl.

PS we only called her Girl because we knew we couldn't keep her and didn't want to really give her a anme, but had to call her something and she responded to girl after just a few days.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sure she'll remember you forever!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Always remember that you showed Girl the definition of love~she had never known that concept until you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Made me cry. How devoted of you to do all that. I am amazed she lived. 
We had a golden come into GRRIN who was that thin also. As bad as he looked he had the sweet golden temperment and the most beautiful eyes. He could walk but wobbly. My friend fostered him but the vet doubted he'd make it. He only lived a week and died in her arms. We both cried for days.
So glad your story has a happy ending!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

That is just wonderful the love and care you gave Girl...most people would have just walked on....what a dear thing you did for her....you were her Florence Nightingale and she knew it


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You saved her life! That is a wonderful story of a great deed and I bet she had a great life with another family.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful thing you did for Girl. I hope the rest of her life made up for the horrible first part.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

What a TERRIFIC thing you did. Many kudos to you in being so helpful and giving Girl a chance for a better life.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I never thought of it as really special---except for her with the will to live. Gosh, surely nobody would have walked by her once she opened her eyes and realized it was not a mummfied body after all, but a real live dog. Heck, you couldn't even see her breathing it was so shallow. But I do honestly believe she would not have made it til sunset that day had we not chose that place to fish--which we ended up not doing and as a matter for fact, 20 yers laer have never been back! Maybe God led us there that day to save one of his creatures. Who knows. I jsut know had we not been in that lease, we would have kept her. She was such a sweetie. I don't know how she mnade it. I so totally regret not taking pictures. At first I didn't really think she would make it and then taking pictures--well, that would have made her to much our dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Girl was very lucky...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3 Goldens*

3 Goldens: What a beautiful story and I am sure that Girl loves you to this day.



P.S. I think God led you there, too! You and your Hubby were meant to save Girl!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Girl was very lucky you found her. I was certain, as I read your story, that it wouldn't be a happy ending... that girl must have had SOME will to live!! I hope she found a wonderful forever home in which to live out the rest of her life (thanks to you)

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I truly believe that God sent you that day to save Girl and to show her what love is all about. It makes my heart break seeing in my mind her sitting waiting for her family to come back and then just starving and giving up. I imagine she lived a happy and loving life with her new family thanks to you. 

That is almost exactly what happened years ago in NC to us. We were doing yard work and always take the pine straw to the woods and dump it. That day hubby decided to take it to another place so it wouldnt be so thick in the woods. And about thirty minutes later he came back and said come look what I found. I figured it was something stupid (only a man would like) but it wasnt. It was a puppy in a crate. There was no food or water but a bunch of toys. It was the middle of summer and that puppy was just about to keel over from the heat. I took him into the house and gave him small amounts of water and cooled him off. Once I gave him some food and water later in the day, I gave him a bath and while I was giving him a bath our neighbor came over and asked if had gotten a new dog. I said no and told her the story and within 30 minutes her sister was over with her kids and adopted him. He was a shephard mix probably about 4 months old. Just a little doll. If I hadnt had 3 dogs and were in the process of moving I would have kept him. But I felt proud that we saved him and got him a new home. Why couldnt the other people have tried instead of just dumping him in the woods to die a terrible death? He had a great life with his new family. They loved him for years.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I was expecting to cry when I started reading your story, but what a wonderful conclusion. You and your husband are special people and I'll bet that Girl was placed in a loving home.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's an amazing story. You really went the extra mile for her. So glad you were there for her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I really don't know how she made it even with the meds. We thought it a miracle she didn't have heart worms. If so, I know she couldn't have made it.

My hubby is a cross country trucker--right now he is on his way back this way(Texas coast) frm Anchorage Alasak. You would not believe the stories he tells me about dogs in parking lots of truck stops. He will always feed them. And if he could, he would probably come home with a truck for of dogs. But company polict=y, no dogs He hauls haz mat and goes into some dangerous plants. 

Many companies do allow dogsw and many independents hve dogs. He thinks peope see truckers with dogs in their tractor nd figure a trucker will take their dog if they dump it at truck stop or rest area.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

It breaks my heart that someone could leave a helpless animal like that. She was lucky to meet you that day. If you believe in Karma, you will definitely be repaid for that good deed!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a wonderful thing you did for the little brown dog,such love and compassion, bless you and the little brown dog called Girl.


----------

